# Atlanta blocks



## atl30096 (May 29, 2018)

Anyone else in the ATL having issues finding blocks on a consistent basis? I started delivering at the beginning of May, and that first Friday I received 2 reserved blocks for the following week. I accepted both. Since then I’ve not seen any reserved blocks. I have, however, been able to find a few blocks (3 additional from the first 2) here and there but they are few and far between. I emailed support to try to find out what’s going on (might as well have been emailing a different company) and was told Amazon Flex is for flexible income and blah blah blah. I’m not looking to make this a full time job as I already have one of those but I would like to work Flex more than 2 hours a week. Am I doing something wrong? Any suggestions to help procure more blocks?


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Offers are not going to sit there waiting for you. There are thousands of other drivers competing for the same work you want.


----------



## atl30096 (May 29, 2018)

Thanks? Not really expecting that. I’m clearly not opposed to putting the work in considering constantly refreshing on the offers screen is how I got 60% of the work I have completed. Really just looking for some advice. i.e. it’s best to search for blocks at X, Y, or Z times, don’t do this, do do that, etc.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

atl30096 said:


> Thanks? Not really expecting that. I'm clearly not opposed to putting the work in considering constantly refreshing on the offers screen is how I got 60% of the work I have completed. Really just looking for some advice. i.e. it's best to search for blocks at X, Y, or Z times, don't do this, do do that, etc.


It is best to tap right about the time when blocks are released for your station. You have to figure it out by tapping ALL day for days until you do.


----------



## atl30096 (May 29, 2018)

Awesome. Thank you for that advice.


----------

